# Mehrere Dateien umbenennen



## PsD (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich habe folgendes Problem unter Linux:

Ich habe mehrere Dateien in folgendem Format:

"_MG_1234 (1).JPG"

das Problem ist dabei das mein Fotoalbum  keine Datein die mit "_" Anfangen berücksichtigt.

Ich wollte also alle Datein umbennen zu "MG_1234 (1).JPG"

"1234" stellt dabei eine fortlaufende Zahl da.
Ich such schon seit über einer Stunde auf google rum und hab auch hier im Forum schon gesucht aber nix hilfreiches gefunden. Das was ich in google gefunden hab  auch nich wirklich....

Hat einer ne Idee wie ich das machen kann?

Danke im vorraus.

MfG PsD


----------



## Fabian H (19. Dezember 2004)

```
$ ls _* | sed "s/^\(\_*\)\(.*\)$/mv '\1\2' '\2'/g"
```
Angucken, und falls das Ergebnis passt nach sh pipen:

```
$ ls _* | sed "s/^\(\_*\)\(.*\)$/mv '\1\2' '\2'/g" | sh
```

Achtung: Vorher in das entsrpechende Verzeichnis wechseln, da das sed-Script nur Unterstriche am Anfang erkennt, bei _ls foo/_*_ beginnen die Dateinamen allerdings nicht mehr mit einem Unterstrich (bzw. nicht mit dem, den du weghaben willst).


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Dezember 2004)

Hab' gerade gemerkt, das ich zum zweiten Mal das Betriebssystem verwechselt habe, oder besser gesagt das Forum. Ich glaub' ich werd alt ...

 Erstes Posting gelöscht.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (19. Dezember 2004)

Mist, ich hab Fabians Antwort gar nicht gesehen und mich auch dran gesetzt.


```
for i in *.JPG; do mv "$i" "${i#_}"; done
```

Würde allerdings nur gehen, wenn das die einzigen Datein im Ordner sind.


----------



## PsD (19. Dezember 2004)

Cool... vielen Dank euch

Hat geklappt.

Thread kann also wieder geschlossen werden ;o)


----------

